# I Saw This at My Local Welding Supply



## ddickey (Jun 21, 2017)

Shop today and they are selling these.
Exact same model. Except for $179!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Viking-Dril...it-/172730242494?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, did you come home with a set?


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 21, 2017)

If my LWS has anything, not directly related to the actual welding/cutting process, its over priced..........


----------



## ddickey (Jun 21, 2017)

No.
But the nozzle I left with is the wrong size so I will be stopping by there again tomorrow.
Very tempting.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm not vouching for or against Viking drill.
However they have an extremely helpful website, and a seemingly wonderful warranty.
http://vikingdrill.com/

Corporate culture is questionable. However, this is a small sample size and possibly Union driven posts. 
https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Viking-Drill-&-Tool,-Inc./reviews

Daryl
MN


----------



## ddickey (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow, sounds like a terrible place to work. You're right though could be union brothers upset at management.


----------



## Jonathans (Jun 22, 2017)

All those reviews look anonymous. If thats the fact they must be taken with a grain of salt. What stops one person with multiple handles from commenting?


----------



## Ironken (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you guys looked at Drill Hog USA on fleabay? I messaged them and was told that their drills are made in `Merica. I tore up a S&D 3/4" drill due to misuse.....I emailed them to purchase a replacement stating that I misused it. Three days later, one was sent to me free of charge. They do honor their lifetime warranty.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 23, 2017)

None of those post shocked me, show me any manufacturing facility, some of the employees will love working there and some will hate working there.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 23, 2017)

Ironken said:


> Have you guys looked at Drill Hog USA on fleabay? I messaged them and was told that their drills are made in `Merica. I tore up a S&D 3/4" drill due to misuse.....I emailed them to purchase a replacement stating that I misused it. Three days later, one was sent to me free of charge. They do honor their lifetime warranty.


Yes i do. I'm embarrassed to say I've broke several of the smaller Norseman bits I own. I always replace them with Drill Hog.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 23, 2017)

There are better s+d drill bits , and at much cheaper prices. I'm not bragging or saying which brands but twenty years ago or so I bought 5 or 6pcs set for about thirty bucks, I've used and abused them and sharpen as needed. I've drilled in pipe with Milwaukee right angle drill got stuck and it wrapped the cord up before it stopped free spinning without power. I mean it was really walloping and the bit came out fine my hands were sore but no broken bones or bad cuts. I'm still using those quite often. 
Remember what PT Barnum said????


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 23, 2017)

Most of my S/D shank drills are turned down from Morse tapered shank drills I've picked up here and there.  Some have been replaced with genuine one's over the years.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 23, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Wow, sounds like a terrible place to work. You're right though could be union brothers upset at management.





Jonathans said:


> All those reviews look anonymous. If thats the fact they must be taken with a grain of salt. What stops one person with multiple handles from commenting?





Buffalo20 said:


> None of those post shocked me, show me any manufacturing facility, some of the employees will love working there and some will hate working there.



Ok guys,  Lets talk about S & D drills here. No more bashing of companies/employees issues.

Ken


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 24, 2017)

Be sure to calculate your speeds and feeds.
Don't invest in drills larger than your spindle speed can/should slowly safely spin.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cathead (Jun 25, 2017)

A bunch of #3morse taper drill bits I picked up at a flea market had the bottom inch and a half machined 
to a cylinder.  The cylindrical part looks like 5/8 inch.  They can be chucked in a large Jacobs chuck
or used as they were intended in MT3 fashion.  Interestingly,  they still work fine in the lathe and the
tang was still present on most of them.  If the tang was missing, I welded on a new tang and ground it
to MT3 specs.   I'm not planning on machining my regular MT3 drills in this fashion as it would degrade their value.
Apparently some machinist had the ability to hold largish round stock drill bits but not MT#3.  These bits
get used fairly often and work as well as my unmodified MT3 bits.  The bits came in a wood peach crate
along with a slew of milling cutters that weighed in at 75 pounds or so.  I couldn't pass it up for $25.  
Going through the cutters was a valuable experience as there was other modified toolage that caught my
attention, telling me that whoever this machinist was had an uncanny thought process, genius possibly...


----------



## hman (Jun 25, 2017)

Congrats on your great score!  Please send along some photos of the most interesting ones.


----------

